

ACID in HBase - ddispaltro
http://hadoop-hbase.blogspot.com/2012/03/acid-in-hbase.html

======
linuxhansl
Author of the blog post here... Feel free to ask additional questions (I did
not post this story, the blog post is from March 2012).

